# Linux on PogoPlug



## raindog308 (Jul 28, 2014)

I saw a thread over at *L*ess *E*xciting *T*alk about these guys.  I should have resisted.  But only $7.  Amazon says $10.95 now but mine was $6.71 with free shipping.

What use will I have for a 128MB ARM device with Ethernet, USB, and SD card?  I don't know.  But you can run Debian on them.  So it's sort of an in-home LEB.


----------



## DJFE2Z (Jul 28, 2014)

WHATEVER YOU DO DO NOT USE THAT INSTALL GUIDE as it will brick the device


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 28, 2014)

I got one but don't have a USA to UK adapter at home so can't use it.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 28, 2014)

DJFE2Z said:


> WHATEVER YOU DO DO NOT USE THAT INSTALL GUIDE as it will brick the device


Thanks for the tip.  Do you have another guide you've used?


----------



## thekreek (Jul 28, 2014)

It appears that the special is on the Series 4, you could try this guide: http://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv5/pogoplug-series-4

If my memory its correct, debian wasn't running on that version of the pogo plug, not sure if it's still the same.


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

Unsure which model you folks picked up, but from the OP spec post looks like the mobile ghetto model.

There is another model in the series with SATA and other connector goodies... That is the one to get 

Debian supposedly can be made to run on these, but finding a guide that actually works, well good luck.

The ArchLinux link above works for the units I have (ones with the SATA connector - I belive the model is A3).

These are alright at $15 and under purchase with the SATA connector.  Won't win any races.  Low on RAM....  I use mine for various file storage tasks and serving out content at home.  Nothing too heavy or fun.


----------



## tonyg (Jul 28, 2014)

These things don't have a video-out connector, right?

How do you run terminal commands, through the LAN connector?


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 28, 2014)

I got mine as a gift but didn't have any use for it so I put Arch Linux on it to play with. I used it for like a week for testing some monitoring scripts but my NAS is more powerful so I couldn't justify keeping it running. It is one of the few things I kept during my move so I still have it but it's still in a box next to my desk.


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

tonyg said:


> These things don't have a video-out connector, right?
> 
> How do you run terminal commands, through the LAN connector?



No video connectors.  No audio connectors either...

Straight terminal / SSH connection to command and control these.


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 28, 2014)

I had a couple Soekris boxes which I had no particular use for but enjoyed the ultra-low-power geekery of it.  Hoping for a similar experience here.


----------



## yomero (Jul 28, 2014)

OMG! That is really cheap.

But... "This item doesn't ship to Mexico".

I can get this one it seems http://www.amazon.com/Pogoplug-Series-4-Backup-Device/dp/B006I5MKZY/ref=pd_cp_p_0


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Jup, nice litte device.

Mine run for about 2 years without downtime but was replaced by the Raspberry Pi for the sake of convenience.

I went the Optware way of installing additional software.

Enough to run additional serverices but there are two limitation of the Pogoplug:


The pogoplug service itself blocks openvpn because tun is allready used
The pogoplug service eats quite a lot of RAM
Not talking about the slowness of sftp.


----------

